
Sailing into the Wind, or Faster than the Wind - DaniFong
http://terrytao.wordpress.com/2009/03/23/sailing-into-the-wind-or-faster-than-the-wind/
======
tptacek
Is the geek sailing trend recent, or just something I'm only noticing being
out in San Francisco right now? It's coming up in almost every group I hang
out with; they've got time shares, they're going to sailing class. Is this
what "we" do now?

~~~
nostrademons
I thought kitesurfing was the new geek trend. Read a bunch of articles about a
bunch of Google bigwigs taking that up a couple years ago. I'm still too
chicken to try it, alas.

Where do people go for sailing class in SF? I sailed in college and am looking
to pick it up again...

~~~
etaque
Skiff sailing is the new trend ! Small, fast and fun boats, that's the future
:)

~~~
nostrademons
I'd love to get into that, but given that my only sailing experience is 420s
and FJs on a lake that never had any wind, I think I should probably start
with something a little less hard to handle. ;-) Know of any dinghy sailing
schools in the South Bay?

~~~
etaque
I live in France, so... I don't have any idea :)

